# Schwerkraftfilter im Winterbetrieb?



## Doedi (28. Sep. 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
da unser Teich den ersten Winter überstehen muß, habe ich diesbezüglich einige Fragen. Zwar habe ich das Forum gründlich studiert aber dennoch sind einige Fragen offen!
Benutze einen Schwerkraftfilter mit einem Bodenablauf (kein Skimmer vorhanden)der bis jetzt durchläuft. Da die Temperaturen mittlerweile Nachts ziehmlich in den Keller gehen, jedoch tagsüber wieder ansteigen, frag ich mich ob ich die Pumpe Nachts abschalten sollte, damit der Teich nicht mehr so auskühlt. Die Frage ist, was passiert mit den Filterbakterien wenn der Filter Nachts ausgeschaltet ist. Oder reicht es aus die Biofilterkammer mit einem Sprudelstein zu versehen?? 
Sollte ich den Filter dann im Winter ganz außer Betrieb nehmen??

Ich hoffe  das jemand schon auf diesem Gebiet seine Erfahrung gemacht ,das ihr mir darauf eine Antwort geben könnt.:beeten1 

Fragende Grüße
Michael


----------



## Doedi (1. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter im Winterbetrieb?*

Haaaaalllloooooooo,
da ich keine Antwort auf meine Frage bekomme, geh ich davon aus, daß dieses Thema hier zu speziefisch für´s Forum ist oder??!!:shock


----------



## toschbaer (1. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter im Winterbetrieb?*

Hallo Michael,


> Haaaaalllloooooooo,
> da ich keine Antwort auf meine Frage bekomme, geh ich davon aus, daß dieses Thema hier zu speziefisch für´s Forum ist oder??!!



 öhm
Ich will von Dir wissen :  
-wie sind deine Wasserwerte auch O²
-kannst Du es messen
-werden sie im Winter auch gemessen
-wieviel Kg Fisch auf 1m³ Wasser
-werden Deine Fische im Winter gefüttert
-willst Du, das es Deinen Fischen gut geht
-hast Du Deinen Teich schon Winterklar
-welche Medien sind im Filter

und  

 

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Wuzzel (1. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter im Winterbetrieb?*

Hallo Doedi, 

die Frage ist schon spezifisch, aber ich vermute mal es gibt so wenig Resonanz, weil Du und vor allem Dein Teich nicht spezifisch sind  
Wenn Du etwas Zeit hast, mach mal nen Thread, wo Du Dich und Deinen Teich und Deine Teichtechnik usw. vorstellst dann kann man da nachschauen und viel besser Ratschläge geben. 

Ich würde im Winter nicht ueber den Bodenablauf das Wasser ziehen, sondern aus der Mittelschicht (so ca. 50-70 cm ) und ich würde ggf. die Pumpenleistung im Winter drosseln oder eine kleinere nehmen. Abstellen würde ich die Pumpe nach Möglichkeit nicht. 

Für bauliche Veränderungen kommt die Frage vermutlich reichlich spät, da das Wasser schon sehr kalt ist, aber wenn Du ueber einen Skimmer verfügst kannst Du das vielleicht so umbauen, das der im Winter das Wasser eben aus der Mitteschicht nimmt. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Platin (1. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter im Winterbetrieb?*

Hallo Michael!

(Mein Teich geht auch in den ersten Winter)
Ich überlege auch noch ob ich meinen Filter im Winter durchlaufen lasse. Wenn dann würde ich meine schwächere Pumpe (2000-3000 l/h) auf die 70cm-Stufe setzen. (Bodenablauf zu)
Bedenken machen mir die Schläuche (Teich-->Filter und Filter-->Teich) die überirdisch liegen und in der Nacht zufrieren könnten. 
Bei abgeschalteter Pumpe/Filter sollte man im Winter nicht füttern. Es gibt genügend Teichbesitzer die den Filter im Winter nicht durchlaufen lassen. Nachteil ist, dass der Filter im Frühjahr eine längere Anlaufzeit braucht.


----------



## Doedi (2. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter im Winterbetrieb?*

Hallo Friedhelm, Wolf und Platin
erst einmal, herzlichen Dank für eure Antworten. Meine Wasserwerte(heute morgen gemessen) bei 12°C Wassertemeratur :
ph 7,5
GH 16° dh
KH 7° dh
NO2 < 0,3mg/l
NO3  12,5mg/l
CO2  7mg/l
O2  8mg/l
Messen kann ich im Winter gerne, da es mein erster ist! In welchem Abstand sollte denn gemessen werden. Bis jetzt messe ich alle 14 Tage...ist das o.k.??
Ich habe 9 Jungkois auf 9000l Wasser. Die Fische werden bei kälteren Temeraturen nur gefüttert, wenn sie betteln. D.h. ab ca.10° sollten sie gar nichts mehr bekommen...richtig??!! Die Frage ob es meinen Fischen gut gehen sollte, kann ich leider nicht nachvollziehen, da ich denke das jeder Koiliebhaber nur das "Beste" für seine Fische möchte oder??!!! Bis jetzt ist der Teich noch nicht Winterklar! Es läuft noch alles normal! Und nun noch zu den Medien im Filter: 
Kammer 1--- Filterbürsten
Kammer 2--- Filtermatten
Kammer 3--- Bioballs
Kammer 4--- Pumpe (Oase  Aquamax Eco 6000)
Außerdem wird das Wasser über eine UV Lampe von TMC Pro Clear UV30 zum Teich zurück geführt. 
Aber meine Frage lautet immer noch ob ich die Pumpe über Nacht ausschalten kann( damit der Teich in den tieferen Regionen nicht so auskühlt) sodaß die Bakterien im Filter keinen Schaden nehmen können. In jeder Filterkammer habe ich einen Sprudelstein installiert. Reicht dieses aus, das die Bakterien überleben??
Hierzu noch einmal einzelne Bilder:

Filter:
   

Einzelne Filterkammer mit Sprudelstein:
 

Wasserzulauf:
 

Tiefe der Sprudelsteine im Becken 4X :
 

Kompletter Teich:
 

Und unsere Babys 
   


Wie schon beschrieben kann ich die Anlage nur über den Bodenablauf fahren, da ich keinen Skimmer besitze!! Desshalb diese spezifischen1 Fragen
Ich hoffe jetzt das ich alle Fragen beantwortet habe und falls ich dennoch etwas vergessen habe, einfach noch einmal melden 
Vielen Dank im voraus....... 
P.S. @Wolf...Zur gegebener Zeit werde ich mich dann auch mal vorstellen, hoffe aber, das die Angaben für jetzt erst einmal reichen

Edit: Bilder gem. Boardregeln in Attachments umgewandelt


----------



## Wuzzel (2. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter im Winterbetrieb?*

Suboptimal, nur mit dem Bodenablauf. 
Bau so schnell es geht einen Skimmer mit 
in dein System. 
Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach ist 9000 liter 
eher grenzwertig für Koihaltung, kommt dann noch unzureichende Technik dazu
(Absaugung nur am tiefsten Punkt möglich) wirds schnell eng für die Fische. 
Beides ist nicht gut, ich würde aber eher zu weiterlaufen lassen tendieren, da sich bei so einem kleinen Teich sowieso kaum Schichten bilden. 
Allerdings würde ich den Filter und Leitungen schnellstens isolieren und den Rücklauf möglichst tiefer im Teich erfolgen lassen. 

Wolf


----------



## toschbaer (2. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter im Winterbetrieb?*

Hallo,
es ist, wie Karsten es schreibt !!!!

Was der Wolf alles so weiß  

WOHER    

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Doedi (2. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter im Winterbetrieb?*

Erst einmal danke für die schnelle Antwort.......aber der Umbau kann zu dieser Jahreszeit nicht mehr stattfinden Eigentlich leuchtet es mir ja ein, nur das muß ich mir auf die Liste für´s Frühjahr setzen. Aber warum ist denn der 9000l Koiteich grenzwertig??:shock Man kann doch pro 1000l 1 Koi halten so habe ich es schon mehrfach beschrieben gesehen.  Habe mir auch schon vorgenommen, das ich den Teich im nächsten Jahr tiefer machen wollte, muß aber mich noch umschauen welches Material ich nehmen werde. Dachte an 5-10mm PE Platten, die dann vorort geschweißt werden. Dann natürlich auch mit Skimmer , nur breiter geht nicht mehr wegen der Grundstücksgröße Tiefe wird allerdings auch schwierig wegen des Grundwassers.Aber mal schaun wie es wird, erst einmal müssen wir über den Winter kommen


----------



## Wuzzel (2. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter im Winterbetrieb?*



			
				Doedi schrieb:
			
		

> Aber warum ist denn der 9000l Koiteich grenzwertig??



Hallo Michael, 
DAS habe ich aber SO nicht geschrieben. 

1000 liter pro Koi liest man oft, oder aber auch 1000 - 2000 liter. 

Ich will mal nen Vergleich bringen: 
Eine 100qm Wohnung für eine 5 köpfige Familie ist sicher ganz respektabel und nicht zu eng. Daraus kann man aber nicht schliessen, das eine 20qm Wohnung für eine Person recht geräumig ist. 

Auch beim Koi Teich gilt: Je größer je stabiler läuft der Teich. 
Wie so oft ist es bei so kleinen Teichen dann aber zusätzlich noch so, das Planungsfehler oder unzureichende Technik dazu kommen. Also ein instabil laufender Teich wo man wenig eingreifen und steuern kann. Da ist in meinen Augen ein Problem vorprogrammiert. 

Meine Meinung und ich schrieb auch "eher" grenzwertig. Und bei der von Dir ztierten 1000 Liter Regel bist Du ja genau an der Grenze mit 9 Koi ... eigentlich kein Platz mehr für Fehler beim Bau. 

Gruß Wolf


----------



## Doedi (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter im Winterbetrieb?*

Hallo,
nach langer Abwesenheit hat sich bei uns etwas getan.
Der Teich ist jetzt zum Hochteich geworden und faßt jetzt 12000 Liter.
 
Außerdem gibt es jetzt einen Eigenbautrommler.
 
Und den nachgeschalteten Pflanz-Bio-Filter.
 
Ach ja einen Skimmer haben wir jetzt auch.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter im Winterbetrieb?*

Gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## Wuzzel (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter im Winterbetrieb?*

Holla, 
da hat sich aber was getan. 
Gefällt mir auch sehr gut, nur solltet Ihr Euch Entscheiden ob japanisch oder mediteran. 
Ich find zu den Bruchsteinen in Verbindung mit den gewählten Pflanzen passt so eine japanische Latüchte nicht, 
eher noch ein paar mehr mediterane __ Kübelpflanzen z.B. __ Oleander etc. auf die Fläche wo jetzt der Rasen ist.

Ansonsten: Weiter so ! 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Doedi (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter im Winterbetrieb?*

Hallo Wuzzel,
naja das ist so eine Sache mit dem mediterran oder eben japanisch.Aber ich denke das hat meine Frau gut im Griff (eher mediterran) Also es gibt schon an unserem Teich wie z.B. __ Oleander, Acca sellowiana, Punica granatum"nana", Bananen,Palmen,Albizia julibrissin u.v.a.
Da es aber heute zeitweise sehr windig bei uns war wurden alle Pflanzen in einer etwas geschützen Ecke gestellt.So wie hier

 


Doch die Laterne ist meine und die MUß drauf stehen bleiben,ansonsten habe ich ja bis auf den Teich gar nichts


----------



## Digicat (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter im Winterbetrieb?*

Servus Michael

Ist sehr schön geworden 

Kannst ein bisserl mehr zur Technik schreiben 

Schaut so aus, als ob du über den Pflanz-Bio-Filter skimmst 

Also Skimmer > Pflanz-Bio-Filter > Trommler ....

Kann mich aber auch täuschen


----------



## Wuzzel (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter im Winterbetrieb?*

Ok, dann lassen wir den Teich als japanisches Restaurant am Lago Maggiore laufen 

Ich gönn Dir Deine Laterne, is mir nur gleich aufgefallen und immerhin ein Zeichen dafür, das ich das Bild genau betrachtet habe  

Das mit den __ Kübelpflanzen ist wieder sehr stimmig. 
Naja vielleicht malt Deine Frau die Laterne mal im Farbton Terracotta an. 

Gruß auch an die holde Gattin 

Wuzzel


----------



## Doedi (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter im Winterbetrieb?*

Hallo Helmut,
nein Skimmer und Bodenablauf gehen in den Trommler.Von dort in den Pflanz-Bio-Filter.Dieser ist mit Kaldnes und Bio-Balls 3/4 befüllt und von unten belüftet.Auf dem oberen viertel stehen die Pflanzen.


----------



## Doedi (4. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter im Winterbetrieb?*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Ok, dann lassen wir den Teich als japanisches Restaurant am Lago Maggiore laufen
> 
> Ich gönn Dir Deine Laterne, is mir nur gleich aufgefallen und immerhin ein Zeichen dafür, das ich das Bild genau betrachtet habe
> 
> ...



O.K. dann einigen wir uns darauf
Da kann ich dich beruhigen,meine Frau brauch die Laterne nicht mehr zu bemalen,da sie schon rosa Granit ist
Übrigens hat die Bruchsteinmauer auch einen rosa Stich1
Grüße auch von meiner GG zurück


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Schwerkraftfilter im Winterbetrieb?*

Hi Michael,
ich bin echt beeindruckt!   
Lass Deine Laterne, wo sie ist. Dein Teich hat einen eigenen "Charakter", und damit würden selbst Gartenzwerge auf der Barriere passen (sorry, war nicht so gemeint).
Die Idee "Hochteich" finde ich auch persönlich sehr gut, passt bei mir leider nicht ins Umfeld. Wenn ich ein anderes Grundstück hätte, dann hätte ich kein Teichfenster, aber einen "Hochteich", und hätte die Kante a la Karsten an der "terassenabgewandten" Seite gestaltet.


----------

